# switchbox ideas



## hearse

My cce 10 switch box broke so i'm looking for new ideas to make a switchbox out of. POST ya shit so i can steal the ideas


----------



## Simplicity

Here is the one we made a week ago.


----------



## lolow

hahah you asked for them :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow

last one i have :biggrin:


----------



## hearse

that skulley if fucking great, i thought about the skull 1 butit seemed liek a pain in the ass to get the switches in it


----------



## monsterpuff

that nintendo one is tight :cheesy: the cop car is dope too


----------



## hearse

some of these boxes look like they'd be just for shits and giggles and hard as hell to use.


----------



## Sonu

Purple one is TIGHT :cheesy:


----------



## TAIB

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 6 2006, 01:02 AM~4783566
> *
> *


PIMPIN :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

purple chrome switch extention looks tight


----------



## sixtyfourchevy

I wouldn't own any one of those, but the skull one w/ the light up eyes is kinda cool.


----------



## 416impala




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 9 2006, 03:09 PM~4811543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 \
i like it


----------



## lolow




----------



## hearse

what the hell? everyone run out of stuff?


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 9 2006, 02:09 PM~4811543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Thats what im talking about! thats sweet!


----------



## nixon186

the iron cross is sweet. its too bad that ever since the discovery channel started doing chopper shows its become the calling symbol for white trash. every slack jawed yokel around my town has his iron cross decal right next to his earnhardt number 3. first queers ruin the rainbow, now hillbillies ruined the iron cross. bastards! it really is a sick switchbox though. i gotta give the guy with the jagermeister switch box credit for even trying to drill through that bottle.


----------



## 1ofaknd

the cross switchbox is a one off piece made from all billet aluminum..i like it too.


----------



## 416impala

true the ******** invaded the cross just like the conferdate flag lol


----------



## b_diddy1

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 10 2006, 09:14 PM~4822699
> *true the ******** invaded the cross just like the conferdate flag lol
> *


what the hell do you know about it Canadian-Boy!


----------



## hearse

well it''s 411 am and i just finished my new switch box. What do you guys think???remember it goes in a hearse :biggrin:


----------



## Pyrit

NICE! Really fitting considering you've got a hearse.

Where did you get the skull?


----------



## demasiado

> _Originally posted by b_diddy1_@Feb 10 2006, 09:33 PM~4822830
> *what the hell do you know about it Canadian-Boy!
> *


Sounds like he knows what hes talkin about regardless.  Me and my buddy helped kill some of that in our school way back when. I put a rebel flag cover over the back window of my 64 and we rode around pimpin that shit bumping death metal until the ******** wanted no association. :biggrin:


----------



## nixon186

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Feb 12 2006, 04:18 AM~4831307
> *well it''s 411 am and i just finished my new switch box. What do you guys think???remember it goes in a hearse :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats is sick! i love it! where did you find a skull with the head cracked open like that? i've been looking all over for different skulls and they all look the same. fuckin sweet!


----------



## Simplicity

Looks good! Where did you get the skull?


:thumbsup:


----------



## hearse

did some searching on ebay and came across it the final bid was like 5 bucks plus 5 or so shipping. I seen a bunch of skulls but i loved this one.I couldn't fit 10 switches-from my cce box that broke- so i ripped the box apart and just put in the ones i used most often, front,back, left side, right side, pankake then i rewired seesaw and my hearse does a pissed off side 2 side. you think this box is cool you should have seen the looks when people seen my casket!. yes real casket. i'm friends with the local funeral home so i got it at cost.
i had to take it out though for my 12 gallon tank :angry: so i might turn it into a grill or a coffe table- this is me and my casket day before easter of 05


----------



## nixon186

you should've hid your tanks, valves, compressors in the casket.


----------



## hearse

i still might, just cut out the bottom of it, but if i do that then i have no room for my speakers really


----------



## nixon186

good point.


----------



## Pyrit

Caskets are pretty big.

Cut the bottom out of half of it (for your tank) and make the other half a sub box?


----------



## gixxa7500

here the ones i make a lil more plain than yours but nice touch for the wood dash


----------



## Pyrit

You're pretty good with wood, eh, gix?


----------



## gixxa7500

:biggrin: lol


----------



## hearse

i would go other have a speaker box but that't don't leave much room for subs, and i'm considering selling my 15s anf getting 18s for shit and giggles. i was thinkin the re's


----------



## hearse

that would one is cool seems a little long for comfort though


----------



## mrbplace

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Feb 12 2006, 02:54 PM~4833988
> *that would one is cool seems a little long for comfort though
> *


thats what she said :biggrin:


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by Syte_@Feb 12 2006, 05:33 PM~4833912
> *You're pretty good with wood, eh, gix?
> *


You canadian? :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu




----------



## RagtopPete




----------



## sprockets

heres one ..but ive not finished it yet...


----------



## hearse

ya good shit, after i did mine you realize they are awkward as hell to use with 1 hand


----------



## sprockets

ya i drilled the holes 6 months ago i just got to figgure out how to wire it up...im scarrred


----------



## hearse

what do you want to be able to do? I ditched my individual corners since i never used them. looking from the front like you have it i did-
left side- right side,left side, side 2 side. right side- front, back, pankake.
they sucked to wire though


----------



## hearse

and wiring isn't bad just gotta figure out what you want, and what color does what


----------



## sprockets

i drilled 10 holes so i gess every thing


----------



## hearse

will you be able to fit that many switches in it though? it may look like it till you look at the inside. i know with my 6 switches it was a muthafucker to get them in because the way the skull was shaped. all the switches pointed outward ontop so all of the bottom of the switches were pushed towards the center of the skull. i could have fit more if i didn't have side 2 side and pankake since those switches are big


----------



## lolow

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 6 2006, 02:00 AM~4783548
> *
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## lolow




----------



## EL_PASO

more pics please :0


----------



## 416impala

off-topic: i remember back in the day a kid came into my old shop with neon lights hooked up on a home light switch under the hood just hangin beside the battery lol..


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Droop$

ahahahah mothafuckas got big immaginations


----------



## GRS-HPR

more


----------



## lolow

t t t  :cheesy:


----------



## pacific coast

Heres mine I made from scrap metal. Its shaped like a coffin...


----------



## Wurms

Nice hardbody!

Lovin that box also..


----------



## outlawcrewcab

i made a bunch of these back in the day









they take to much time to build and no one wants to pay for custom boxes anymore so i just sell the normal plexi 10 switches now


----------



## WhyNotFab

i need to finish my reflector box lol 

when i do, ill remember to post it up..


----------



## Sonu

damn i like the one on Nissan Truck its Gangster


----------



## CMEDROP

another one of the ranger with the nintendo


----------



## AndrewH

i laffed my asss off on the 1st page of this.

RE, cant go wrong there. but I would get something smaller and fit everything in the gutted casket, or do you still have the body in there...


----------



## EL_PASO

> _Originally posted by nixon186_@Feb 10 2006, 12:22 PM~4819848
> *the iron cross is sweet. its too bad that ever since the discovery channel started doing chopper shows its become the calling symbol for white trash. every slack jawed yokel around my town has his iron cross decal right next to his earnhardt number 3. first queers ruin the rainbow, now hillbillies ruined the iron cross. bastards! it really is a sick switchbox though. i gotta give the guy with the jagermeister switch box credit for even trying to drill through that bottle.
> *


na man it aint that hard all you got to do is fill it with sand and then drill a hole with a very small drill bit at a slow speed the enlargen then hole with a bigger drill bit a trust me it works i have made 3 bongs out of glass bottles useing this method but my first time i went to fast and cracked it after that took it easy :biggrin:


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 17 2006, 02:03 AM~5621357
> *i laffed my asss off on the 1st page of this.
> 
> RE, cant go wrong there. but I would get something smaller and fit everything in the gutted casket, or do you still have the body in there...
> *


  still have a body


----------



## Simplicity

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Jun 15 2006, 03:59 PM~5612747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one of the ranger with the nintendo
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Jun 15 2006, 03:59 PM~5612747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one of the ranger with the nintendo
> *


look at the first page i posted a good one of it :biggrin:


----------



## Pazz

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 9 2006, 02:01 PM~4811500
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey thats my box !!! lol i couldent find it online


----------



## Pazz

Couldn't :biggrin:


----------



## Fine59Bel

not mine but i saw it in an XB at SEMA


----------



## Sonu

i was thinking to make one out of tin chocolate box lol.. its already sort of pin stripped black over gold :biggrin:


----------



## SurreysFinest

TTT


----------



## SurreysFinest

ttt


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 9 2006, 03:01 PM~4811500
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the jager botte and the skull with the mohawk i may do one like these in my next ride


----------



## 59Impala




----------



## hearse

hmmm i have an idea now :cheesy:


----------



## LOWX732

my switch box for my bike


----------



## EL_PASO

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Jul 23 2006, 09:49 PM~5830272
> *my switch box for my bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 59Impala

forgot about this thread...
not a box but....


----------



## hearse

damn you been busy i seen your chips good work


----------



## 59Impala

thanks homie. After spending hours in the 95 degree shop working on it, I just feel like posting it everywhere.


----------



## tcvaldez

I have to admit, I like boxes but that is very nice.


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 26 2006, 06:34 PM~5847701
> *forgot about this thread...
> not a box but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work


----------



## AZRabbi

> _Originally posted by nixon186_@Feb 10 2006, 01:22 PM~4819848
> *the iron cross is sweet. its too bad that ever since the discovery channel started doing chopper shows its become the calling symbol for white trash.
> *


Dude, what do you think it was for before? I'd call 1%'s white trash too.


----------



## SurreysFinest

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 26 2006, 03:34 PM~5847701
> *forgot about this thread...
> not a box but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS NICE!


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Jul 26 2006, 05:34 PM~5847701
> *forgot about this thread...
> not a box but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats fuckin sick man...

and you machined that?

think you can hook it up for a dodge truck??? 

please get at me if you can work another one up...

[email protected]


----------



## lowlands

> _Originally posted by AZRabbi_@Jul 28 2006, 07:34 PM~5861756
> *Dude, what do you think it was for before? I'd call 1%'s white trash too.
> *


The Iron Cross used to be the cross for the brave soldiers back in the 1870'ties.
used by the german army, way before asshole Adolf came across in the 1940'ties.
in the beginning only brave soldiers got it andit was an honour to have it.

later when Hot Rodding came up, it was Ed "Big Daddy" Roth who introduced it into this scene.
His version of the cross became famous as we all know it these days.

I think it is kinda odd to call it a cross for white trash, because of the people who used it for wars and for hotrodding, back then it might be.

but nowadays it's more a Multi-coloured-Cross, I think... everybody can use it with what car you want as long as it's customized and your attitude is right...


----------



## EL_PASO

ttt need ideas for a box


----------



## Jolleyrancher

> _Originally posted by Simplicity_@Feb 5 2006, 05:42 PM~4783441
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the one we made a week ago.
> *


----------



## EL_PASO




----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Sep 14 2006, 10:19 PM~6176137
> *
> *


there's no cord :scrutinize:


----------



## EL_PASO

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Sep 14 2006, 06:57 PM~6176437
> *there's no cord :scrutinize:
> *


 :dunno: wireless


----------



## turbospirites

I want to do one with a baby casket.


----------



## hearse

that would be a big ass switch box homes.


----------



## locrx06

yeah i 2nd that


----------



## hearse

this site is fucked up. I only say homes and homie and shit like that when i'm on here


----------



## chopperdogg69

that jager bottle one is awesome.was it hard to make?


----------



## KingSuper

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Sep 16 2006, 08:58 PM~6188734
> *this site is fucked up. I only say homes and homie and shit like that when i'm on here
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## hearse

well its the truth


----------



## weatmaster

some funny shit - but now its time to put em back where they belong to


----------



## GrimReaper

dam i want to make a skull one anywere or anyone that can make one for me


----------



## Silentdawg




----------



## chopperdogg69

hey i wanna make a jager bottle one.how do u do it anyone kno?


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Feb 19 2007, 08:35 AM~7296280
> *dam i want to make a skull one anywere or anyone that can make one for me
> *


make it urself. I did it wasnt hard at all


----------



## chopperdogg69

anyone tell me how to make a jager one?


----------



## hearse

drill slow and make sure ur bit stays cool :dunno:


----------



## chopperdogg69

ok cool im jus tryin to figure it ou tthis will be my first one im makin.how do i run the wires?


----------



## hearse

either drill another whole out the bottom or use the neck. or do you mean wiring them up?


----------



## chopperdogg69

wireing them up cuz i was gonna use them for my hydraulics unless i cant.


----------



## hearse

u can. http://suicidedoors.com/how_to/wire-diagrams/switchbox.gif thats a idea of how to wire it up


----------



## chopperdogg69

ok coo.but how would i get the wireing and everything in the bottle?like cut out the bottom?


----------



## hearse

actually thats a good question. didnt think about that part. 
u might be able to cut the side of the bottom with glass cutter or something. :confussed:


----------



## chopperdogg69

ya thats wat i was tryin to figure out


----------



## chopperdogg69

can anyone help me out on makeing the jager box?


----------



## hearse

cheat. go get the limited edition tin they bottle came in and make it out of that :cheesy:


----------



## chopperdogg69

lol thats actually a good idea


----------



## chopperdogg69

anyone else got any ideas how to do it?


----------



## jeremy_nash

you would probably have to cut out a big enough hole in the back to fit the switches in, then put the back label back on, to try to hide the hole. then run the wires out the spout of the bottle


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by chopperdogg69_@Feb 20 2007, 04:30 PM~7309111
> *lol thats actually a good idea
> *


i have a tin so i was considering it


----------



## chopperdogg69

ya im thinkin bout the tin too.i dunno ill try something.lol


----------



## MAYHEM

KOO


----------



## Ren

:thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 5 2006, 07:59 PM~4783545
> *
> *


now that i have tv's in my car im putting my old nintendo back in it, but i used to have this for a switchbox, lukily i had a controller that didnt work anymore....


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

i got like 3 of them Jager bottles hanging around, might try one. if anything, they make good radiator overflows and washer bottles.


----------



## chopperdogg69

i wanna make a jager one.


----------



## chopperdogg69

ill prolly fuck it up tho


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

like 59Impala said already not a switch box, but defenitely custom & homemade...heres my plate he made for me!!!










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

Nice


----------



## desert_bek

bump thsi shit


----------



## julio

this is what I got


----------



## thadogg612

ttt


----------



## lowsixfo64




----------



## BLVDCRUISER

my first car had a cheech and chong lunch box for a switch box


----------



## EL_PASO

> _Originally posted by lowsixfo64_@Jun 25 2007, 11:00 AM~8172030
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where did you get that skull from???


----------



## foey

I like where he put the radio.


----------



## goinlow

this is mine from my hopper








this is my boys S-10


----------



## foey

LMAO :roflmao: Adobo.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:thumbsup: cool


----------



## 01lowlow

TTT


----------



## baggedhearse72

to drill into glass. I.E, jager botts and the such, you need a drill bit able to do it, diamond tip, and coolant. the wiring hell if i know


----------



## andyp

The Goya bottle is some classic ish. I like that


----------



## lowsixfo64

nice Luis!


----------



## LowChevyBoy

I know this is a old topic but I made a cold switch box and need someone to post pic.


----------



## foey

use tinypic. com. they have a forum option on there so that if the picture is too large, it shrinks it for you.


----------



## baggedout81

Here's the old one i made,think i'm gonna sell it.Any offer's???


----------



## johnnyhop

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jun 1 2006, 04:32 PM~5534855
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

Ok I know how to drill glass and that jager bottle is sick, I would do that with a jack danials bottle since that's my drink of choice, the only question I have is

How did they get the switch in the bottle. That hole is pretty small


----------



## sprockets




----------



## zoolyfe

nicely done.


----------



## sprockets

its for sale ..im gona use my casket switch box


----------



## PedaLScraperZ

put my switch in the headlight :biggrin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ




----------



## regallowlow187




----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Jun 5 2010, 12:33 PM~17702466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that is bad ass bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: where did you find that ?


----------



## regallowlow187

On ebay was only $10 and perfect fit for my 2 switches, plus they painted it white for me to match my real casket :biggrin: Shit is made out of some hydrastone gypsum stuff... thought I was gonna break it drilling and grinding it out. but think it turned out ok, It was intended for small pets/animals on the ebay ad


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Jun 5 2010, 01:40 PM~17702748
> *On ebay was only $10 and perfect fit for my 2 switches, plus they painted it white for me to match my real casket  :biggrin: Shit is made out of some hydrastone gypsum stuff... thought I was gonna break it drilling and grinding it out. but think it turned out ok, It was intended for small pets/animals on the ebay ad
> *



I`ll check it out, thanks bro !


----------



## Mr. X

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Jun 5 2010, 08:33 AM~17702466
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAGNIFICOS

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 5 2006, 07:04 PM~4783584
> *last one i have  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



I had this switch skull in my mini truck.I had fun with it,shouda taken it out when i sold da truck.I had bought it from masterimagecustoms.com


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI




----------



## darkfader

helped my buddy do this in his xB its manual valves in his center console.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by darkfader_@Aug 19 2010, 02:04 PM~18354332
> *helped my buddy do this in his xB its manual valves in his center console.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by darkfader_@Aug 19 2010, 02:04 PM~18354332
> *helped my buddy do this in his xB its manual valves in his center console.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf? post ths pannel from a diffrent angle. i cant tell whats goin on here and im not totaly sure if i wana rape you of your idea and tell everyone it was mine or not


----------



## SittinOn3

> _Originally posted by sprockets_@Feb 5 2010, 07:41 AM~16519459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice , where did you get the skull at ?


----------



## EL MEROMERO

ps2 controller Air Suspension switchbox 10 switch box :0 :0


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by darkfader_@Aug 19 2010, 04:04 PM~18354332
> *helped my buddy do this in his xB its manual valves in his center console.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is fucking amazing :0


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Jan 31 2011, 01:25 AM~19743631
> *that is fucking amazing  :0
> *


where the hell you ben? :0


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

its easy to make its a frame with one line of leds all arround in front of a mirror


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Jan 31 2011, 09:26 PM~19749951
> *where the hell you ben? :0
> *


sad thing is no where  i just stopped getting on here as much


----------

